# Samsung  ln32d400e1 sin vídeo



## angelitocash (Nov 19, 2015)

Hola. 
Tengo un samsung ln32d400e1 que use 6 meces por viaje tuve que guardarla a los 2 meces al encenderla sólo me tiraba audio sin vídeo ( la pantalla enciende, ya que se logra ver gris ) .No soy técnico de profecion pero tengo conocimiento, así  que espero puedan ayudarme .
La main es Bn41-01628
La fuente es Bn44 -00438b
La inversora es SST320-4UA01

PD: un técnico no quiso repararla me dijo que no tenia arreglo ( cosa que no creo )


----------



## nakasaky (Nov 19, 2015)

ANGELITOCASH.
tú problema puede estar en dos secciones, una en al tarjeta MAIN y la otra en la T_CON
si es la MAIN tendrias que medir voltajes ó señales de salida de la main hacia t-con
si es en la t_con tendrias que medir voltajes y señales si es posible con osciloscopio
si todo esto esta bien tendrias problema de DISPLAY ó panel
tambien puedes aplicar señal en las otras entradas de video y verificar si hay video ó no
suerte.


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 9, 2017)

Amigos del foro,

Refloto este tema ya que cuento con un TV del mismo modelo, LN32D400E1.

El síntoma que presenta el TV, es que está completamente muerto (no hay led de stand-by, no responde a ningún comando de la botonera). El origen de la falla está en la fuente de alimentación, cuyo número de parte es el BN44-00438B. A simple vista tiene varios componentes SMD quemados junto a los MOSFET del inverter (adjunto fotos).

El problema que tengo, es que me encuentro buscando el diagrama esquemático de la fuente para poder encarar su reparación, pero hasta ahora no he tenido éxito en encontrarlo. En otros portales, sale un supuesto diagrama que correspondería a mi fuente (que lo adjunto por si acaso), pero luego de revisarlo me percaté que los componentes no coinciden, es decir, *no es el diagrama de la fuente a la que supuestamente va en este modelo*.

En fin, si alguien tiene más experticia que yo para localizar el esquemático o si lo tienen en su poder para compartirlo por acá, se los agradecería.

Nos vemos, quedo atento.


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 14, 2017)

Qué lástima que nadie me ayudó, en fin.

Al final no encontré el diagrama, pero encontré navegando en distintos foros, un topic en el que un usuario subió una parte de una fuente muy similar a la que tengo yo. 

Después de revisarla en detalle, hice una edición con paint para adaptarla a la sección que corresponde a mi fuente. Aquí modifiqué algunas posiciones de componentes que no coincidían, y además, ajusté los valores de los componentes de acuerdo a la realidad de mi fuente. 

Ahora que ya diagnostiqué los componentes presuntamente involucrados en la falla, haré un pedido de los repuestos a los amigos chinos, jaja. Cuando éstos me lleguen y los instale, actualizaré este tema para ver si logré reparar la fuente.

PD: Adjunto sección de la fuente involucrada en la falla. *Ojo:* en este modelo de fuente (BN44-00438B) es muy común que fallen estos componentes, así que de seguro a alguien le servirá esta información.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 14, 2017)

No es que no te quieran ayudar es porque si no hay información o diagrama pues es difícil colaborar.

Lo que pasa es que estas buscando un modelo especifico pero si miras la board dice para TV de 26" a 32" así que tu board esta en diferentes modelos de TV.

Busca los siguientes modelos alguno a lo mejor encuentras el diagrama.

Samsung Ln26d450,  Ln32d400,  Ln32d450 y Bn44-00438aaa, LA32D450G1 Power supply.


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 14, 2017)

No importa amigo; si con lo que encontré en el otro foro (ya no me acuerdo de cuál lo saqué), me puedo defender igual, jaja. Estaba justo la sección que suele fallar, aunque como lo comentaba, lo adapté de acuerdo a mi fuente para quien tenga este mismo problema en el futuro.

Este modelo de fuente no se puede encontrar (o al menos, yo no lo pude encontrar). Tengo una base de datos con varias fuentes de LCD's Samsung, pero ninguna se parecía, más allá de que sus principios de funcionamientos son similares.

En fin, voy a esperar las semanas que se demora típicamente un envío de China a Chile (aproximadamente 2 meses) y ahí veremos qué tal. 

Adjunto una foto de la falla en la que se reemplazarán los componentes. De ahí les cuento cómo terminó esta historia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2017)

Yo estuve buscando pero no encontré nada, aunque la placa me suena de algún tv mirado recientemente y no recuerdo cual. Si hago memoria busco la información a ver si, con suerte, está la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 14, 2017)

Yo conseguí el de la fuente Bn44 -00438b

De:

Samsung LN32D4032 solicito diagrama fuente BN44-00438B

fuente:
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=42788

Siento no haberlo visto antes colega


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 14, 2017)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Yo conseguí el de la fuente Bn44 -00438b
> 
> De:
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente no es la misma amigo. El diagrama de esta fuente cuesta mucho encontrarla (me di vueltas por _badcaps, yoreparo, tecnicosaurios, clubdediagramas, mundotecnico, dtforum, electronicapt_, etc); sin resultados positivos. De todas formas, en el post #4 subí la sección de lo que falla, así que con eso nos podremos defender. 

Y por lo que recuerdo de la navegación que hice por esos foros, no son pocos los usuarios a los que les fallan casi los mismos componentes que detallo en la foto del post #6. Por lo tanto, se trata de una falla típica para este tipo de fuente.

Muchas gracias de todas formas, les contaré cuando me lleguen los benditos repuestos .


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 14, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Lamentablemente no es la misma amigo. El diagrama de esta fuente cuesta mucho encontrarla (me di vueltas por _badcaps, yoreparo, tecnicosaurios, clubdediagramas, mundotecnico, dtforum, electronicapt_, etc); sin resultados positivos. De todas formas, en el post #4 subí la sección de lo que falla, así que con eso nos podremos defender.
> 
> Y por lo que recuerdo de la navegación que hice por esos foros, no son pocos los usuarios a los que les fallan casi los mismos componentes que detallo en la foto del post #6. Por lo tanto, se trata de una falla típica para este tipo de fuente.
> 
> Muchas gracias de todas formas, les contaré cuando me lleguen los benditos repuestos .



Por lo visto tiene usted razón, esta dificil de hallar, llegue a hallar la bn44-00428a, pero por una letra no es lo mismo.

Uno de los foros que nombra es terrible, como cobran por absolutamente todo, pues nunca pude sacar nada de nada. Ni siquiera en los foros rusos lo pude hallar.

Los manuales del service de samsung son un chiste, solo incluyen unos diagramas superbasicos 

Suerte en la cuestión desde ya


----------



## Yairman (Ene 15, 2017)

Si igual me paso busque en donde se suelen encontrar pero no hay mayor cosa, solo con mi buen amigo Choi hay esta serie


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 30, 2017)

Hace como 2 días me llegaron recién los repuestos (problemas con aduanas y mi repartidor local), pero en fin, ya instalé los componentes y cambié algunos por precaución y voilá, fuente operativa.

Después de comprobar voltajes de operación, la sometí a pruebas con carga y se comportó sin novedades.

Les dejo la lista de lo que reemplacé por si le sirve a alguien en el futuro.

FS802S = 3.15A x 250v, fusible axial
QI809, QI803 = 2N7002K (WC) -> reemplazado por uno igual, pero con el marcaje SMD (K72)
QI802, QI808 = STF5N52U 
ZDI802, ZDI803 = BZX84C24 (Y9) -> reemplazado por un ZMM24V con encapsulado epitaxial 
DI805, DI809 = BAV70 (A4)
RI804, RI824 = 18R 
RI811, RI834 = 47K 
RI803, RI823 = 270R
RI816, RI837 = 100K
BI803, BI804 = (eran bobinas SMD, pero las reemplacé por otras que tenía de unas placas en el cementerio, jaja)
CM815 = 47uF x 50v (cambiado por precaución)

Adjunto fotos de cómo quedó al final.


----------



## NIFIO (Ago 10, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> Hace como 2 días me llegaron recién los repuestos (problemas con aduanas y mi repartidor local), pero en fin, ya instalé los componentes y cambié algunos por precaución y voilá, fuente operativa.
> 
> Después de comprobar voltajes de operación, la sometí a pruebas con carga y se comportó sin novedades.
> 
> ...


Hola amigo te saludo desde Lima - Perú  me gustaría saber si con los cambios de componentes que realizaste llego a funcionar la TV pues me llegó un TV igual al que nos muestra y con la misma falla, espero saber que si haya funcionado pues el diagrama de esa fuente es imposible de conseguir, mil gracias.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 10, 2021)

NIFIO dijo:


> Hola amigo te saludo desde Lima - Perú  me gustaría saber si con los cambios de componentes que realizaste llego a funcionar la TV pues me llegó un TV igual al que nos muestra y con la misma falla, espero saber que si haya funcionado pues el diagrama de esa fuente es imposible de conseguir, mil gracias.


Sí. Con el procedimiento que hice y el reemplazo de los componentes que detallé, la fuente fue reparada con éxito.


----------

